# Arizona Coues deer!!



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I drew a unit 32 coues deer hunt!! I am pretty stoked about it. I know it's probably going to be tough but rewarding. 
So Im starting to plan my hunt and would like to get some maps. Does anyone know a website that sells a topo map for the Coronado NF? I've looked on the USFS sire but can't seem to find a top map.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You should have a great hunt down there. I've been bouncing between unit 33 for a coues deer hunt and 13a for a mulie hunt. Sooner or later I'll draw one or the other.

Check out this place for a map. You can also have them custom make one for what you want.

http://www.mytopo.com/products/hunt-area-unit.cfm?state=AZ&species=ALL&gmu=32


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

http://www.trimbleoutdoors.com/HuntingMaps

This product is great. I use it all the time. you can download your specific unit and you can get private property boundaries which is very important. I don't know 32 well but my recollection is access can be a little tough.

Good luck.

Also if you haven't already found it go check out Coueswhitetail.com - use the search function first or you could get roasted.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Critter said:


> You should have a great hunt down there. I've been bouncing between unit 33 for a coues deer hunt and 13a for a mulie hunt. Sooner or later I'll draw one or the other.
> 
> Check out this place for a map. You can also have them custom make one for what you want.
> 
> http://www.mytopo.com/products/hunt-area-unit.cfm?state=AZ&species=ALL&gmu=32


Word on the street is Arizona might change the draw next year so the 10% for NR's can't be met in the first pot, which means those of us with less than max points may be able to draw a strip tag.

I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Thats Awesome! Did you draw the December tag? I'm from, and have a lot of family down in Southern AZ. We kill big Coues deer every year in unit 32 (95"-116" B&C).
In my opinion its one of the best units in the state if not the best.. lots of Coues. 
Word of advise find a nice high point and GLASS GLASS GLASS.

I haven't been down there on a hunt in a few years but, I think its time for me to start putting in again. We usually hunt the Nov. hunt.

PS. don't worry about access. There is plenty of it. you may have to drive past a few ranches, but most those roads are public roads with the exception of a few.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

It's the Nov 27th-Dec 6th hunt. There are four of us with tags and we plan on glassing alot.
Now the other question is whats a good caliber of rifle? I was planning on taking my 300wm just for distance. But I might go with the 243 for less weight. But then again it might be time for a new gun!!!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

amongst our group we shoot 270wsm's .243. 20-06. whatever gun we feel like shooting. Lots of long range possibilities down there. any of those guns are capable. I'v shot my .243 up to 600 yards... Couse Deer are little deer. like, they can lay down in grass that is 12" tall and completely hide. 

we've shot deer from 100 yards out to 550 yards....its Deer hunting
the only difference is they are smaller sized deer, and are masters at escape and evasion.

those deer will lay flat on there bellies and wait for you to walk past, then they'll bust out half way down the mountain before you know it. I would take a long range gun for sure. which, any gun can be put together to shoot long range really. Even the .243. I can shoot 600 yards with my .243 no problem. Any further then that and I'll need a little better scope.
plan on shooting 500yds or less. I know thats a pretty broad spectrum but, that kind of country you can easily shoot twice that distance if your a long range gun enthusiast seeking that kind of thrill.

its just deer hunting, but its in the desert and a deer defiantly smarter that a muley


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

My uncles would gut me and hang me out in the barn if I gave away our good spots but, your an out of stater so I look at it a little differently. I don't know how much you know about the area but, I would look at the south and southeast end of the unit. Look at the China Peak area. expect to put some miles on your boots. which if you hike around utah then that country will be easy. You just have to deal with lots of cactus and shell rock. that should be a good tag. might even get some pre-rut action


----------

